# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  ریکاوری فایل ضبط شده با Camtasia

## veniz2008

سلام رفقا  :گریه: 
من یه آموزش رو با نرم افزار Camtasia ضبط کردم که شامل صدا و تصویر هست. حجم ویدئو حدود 100 دقیقه بود. بعد از اتمام کار بر روی دکمه stop کلیک کردم تا فایل ویدئویی رو برای من بسازه.نوار سبز رنگی که درصد پیشرفت رو نشون میده تا انتها کامل شد ولی بعدش هر چی منتظر موندم فایل رو نساخت و بهم نشون نداد. ناچارا نرم افزار رو بستم، بعد از باز کردن نرم افزار با وجود اینکه خودش پیغام داد که recover کنه و منم تایید کردم ولی باز هم فایل رو نساخت. من به پوشه temp رفتم و فایلهای مربوطه رو که داخل پوشه CamRec0 بود پیدا کردم ولی فقط فایل ویدئویی اون کار میکنه و فایل صوتی( sysaudio ) که حجمش 1.5 گیگ هست با وجود اجرا شدن هیچ صدایی رو نداره.
حالا سوالم اینه :
چکار کنم تا بتونم فایل صوتی رو هم زنده کنم و چطوری میتونم فایل ویدئویی و صوتی رو با هم داشته باشم.
داخل پوشه CamRec0 فایل های Events.dat ، Keyboard.dat ، screen_capture.wav ، screen_capture633e49.Avi و sysaudio.wav رو دارم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
پوشه temp رو نمیدونم ولی تا ائنجایی که یادمه فایلها رو توی My Documents ذخیره میکنه.

----------


## veniz2008

شاهین جان مشکل همینه.
هنوز فایلی ساخته نشده.
زماینکه در حال ضبط آموزش هستیم کامتازیا این ضبط رو در پوشه temp نگه میداره و اگر مراحل بدرستی انجام بشه همونطور که شما هم گفتید فایل نهایی در پوشه MyDocument ساخته میشه.
من الان دقیقا توی برزخ قرار دارم!. یعنی ضبطم تموم شده ولی در عین حال فایل نهایی برام ساخته نشده.

----------

